# Fuller Fillies Huggy soft leather half chaps



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I have got both the suede and the leather chaps from fuller fillies but I always wear the suede ones.

So let me know how these leather one wear, Mine are still in the packet, they were a present off my daughter.


----------



## IslandWB (Jul 15, 2011)

I also have the huggy half chaps, I have the leather ones, and I love them. They did bleed a bit when I wore them the first while so don't use with a white saddle pad the first few times. But mine are almost 2 yrs old now and still in great shape, a little worn on the insides but still lots of life left in them.


----------

